# Creepy walks in the morning or evenings, to and from stand.



## spooledbseries (Aug 15, 2008)

Post them up, any stands that the walk can get creepy?

I have one spot that gets to me. I walk down a 2track and on the right is the creek with a marsh. You can always see in there, then the two track you can never see the end of and it's usually foggy. On the left is the woods and it is ALWAYS darker, spot gets to me in the mornings some times, evenings I am fine with it though:lol:


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

I had a doe blow right in my face one opening morning, it was really dark for some reason ( I don't use a light)... When I say,, "right in my face",, I mean there was deer spit on my FACE!! Took me about 30 minutes and 5 Winston Light's before I could walk the 10 more yards to my stand......:yikes:

That's the closest I've ever been to my "heart stopping"..


----------



## perchy87 (Mar 10, 2010)

halloween night always gets me no matter where im at..no idea y, always expecting some kid to hop outta the bushes in a wolf costume LOL. seems to always produce a good number of deer tho.

now that i think back...was walking out one night (full moon snow covered woods) had a coyote run to within 10 yards of me untill he realized he didnt want any and ran away..that was interesting


----------



## Michigander84 (Apr 8, 2008)

William H Bonney said:


> I had a doe blow right in my face one opening morning, it was really dark for some reason ( I don't use a light)... When I say,, "right in my face",, I mean there was deer spit on my FACE!! Took me about 30 minutes and 5 Winston Light's before I could walk the 10 more yards to my stand......:yikes:
> 
> That's the closest I've ever been to my "heart stopping"..



HAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!! :lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## BigSteve (Sep 7, 2009)

Used to hunt this spot with my buddy and he was the one that got us on there, but out in the back of the field where the woods met the field on the corner was about 6-7 headstones from a small family that i'm assuming at one time owned the property were buried in. They looked very old. Well as you can imagine I got to hunt the spot that meant you had to walk right by these to get to. Don't blame him for sending me in that direction, I would have done the same to him if I were the one that got us on there. :evil:


----------



## Michigander84 (Apr 8, 2008)

I use to spook myself out all the time when I first started hunting. I use to walk with a 4 cell mag-lite in my left hand and a full size KA-BAR in my right. 

I just keep the mindset I'm the baddest MFer in the woods. Even if I may not be, it helps my psychy.

It doesn't get to me at all anymore really but I do have one spot that has an old stairway and foundation in the middle of the woods with old coke bottles, medicine bottles I've found. It's all overgrown looks spookier than it feels though.


----------



## Michigander84 (Apr 8, 2008)

BigSteve said:


> Used to hunt this spot with my buddy and he was the one that got us on there, but out in the back of the field where the woods met the field on the corner was about 6-7 headstones from a small family that i'm assuming at one time owned the property were buried in. They looked very old. Well as you can imagine I got to hunt the spot that meant you had to walk right by these to get to. Don't blame him for sending me in that direction, I would have done the same to him if I were the one that got us on there. :evil:


Hahahaha!!! Nice!!!! What are friends for? :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## BigSteve (Sep 7, 2009)

Michigander84 said:


> I use to spook myself out all the time when I first started hunting. I use to walk with a 4 cell mag-lite in my left hand and a full size KA-BAR in my right.
> 
> I just keep the mindset I'm the baddest MFer in the woods. Even if I may not be, it helps my psychy.
> 
> It doesn't get to me at all anymore really but I do have one spot that has an old stairway and foundation in the middle of the woods with old coke bottles, medicine bottles I've found. It's all overgrown looks spookier than it feels though.


That is hilarious:lol::lol: Never did it like that but wanted too a few times.


----------



## hplayer13 (Nov 3, 2008)

I've heard some things at night that only hunters would believe....Fred Bear one time we talked real late and this happened...but I walk from one field to another with a "lane" that goes through the woods that is pitch black until the sun is somewhat out and as I was walking through it yotes started singing what seemed like right in my pocket!:yikes: Has happened like that a few times. If they were in my pocket they may have gotten a little wet!


----------



## turkey track (Sep 18, 2008)

I have a spot in Ogemaw Co. The place is full of grouse, and they startle me more times than not. It's like a haunted house, you know something is going to scare you, you just don't know when. Of course they wait until you're right on top of them.


----------



## Michigander84 (Apr 8, 2008)

hplayer13 said:


> I've heard some things at night that only hunters would believe....Fred Bear one time we talked real late and this happened...but I walk from one field to another with a "lane" that goes through the woods that is pitch black until the sun is somewhat out and as I was walking through it yotes started singing what seemed like right in my pocket!:yikes: Has happened like that a few times. If they were in my pocket they may have gotten a little wet!


----------



## hplayer13 (Nov 3, 2008)

Michigander84 said:


>


Where you need help boss?


----------



## Michigander84 (Apr 8, 2008)

What was singing in your pocket?


----------



## hplayer13 (Nov 3, 2008)

The yotes that were howling were extremely close.


----------



## timberdoodle528 (Nov 25, 2003)

BigSteve said:


> Used to hunt this spot with my buddy and he was the one that got us on there, but out in the back of the field where the woods met the field on the corner was about 6-7 headstones from a small family that i'm assuming at one time owned the property were buried in. They looked very old. Well as you can imagine I got to hunt the spot that meant you had to walk right by these to get to. Don't blame him for sending me in that direction, I would have done the same to him if I were the one that got us on there. :evil:


Nope. I woulda walked my butt back to the truck.

Heading into the dark woods always spooks me more than walking out at night. Not sure why. I'm pretty much always scared though... I remember one time for whatever reason I was really freaked out. I sat in my stand till way after dark (before we used cell phones and texting). I knew Matt would come looking eventually, he knew exactly where I was, and then id have someone to walk up with. Sure enough, he came back to get me. I told him I had deer around me and they wouldn't leave, and I didn't want to spook them. I'm sure I'll be in trouble when he reads this... :lol:

Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Michigander84 (Apr 8, 2008)

hplayer13 said:


> The yotes that were howling were extremely close.


Got ya, bud!


----------



## stndpenguin (May 19, 2010)

Ive told the story about the cougar sighting one of my first trips ever bow hunting at the age of 12.. theres always an uneasy feeling walking in the dark. Ill have to post the video i got last night of the pack of coyotes circling infront of my cam right where i shot one friday morning... they look angry and are jumping around at 6:45 in the morning.. 20 yards from my stand

[ame="http://s157.photobucket.com/albums/t52/stndpenguin/?action=view&current=PICT0046.mp4"]PICT0046.mp4 video by stndpenguin - Photobucket[/ame]

click the link ontop of the box


----------



## Michigander84 (Apr 8, 2008)

stndpenguin said:


> Ive told the story about the cougar sighting one of my first trips ever bow hunting at the age of 12.. theres always an uneasy feeling walking in the dark. Ill have to post the video i got last night of the pack of coyotes circling infront of my cam right where i shot one friday morning... they look angry and are jumping around at 6:45 in the morning.. 20 yards from my stand
> 
> PICT0046.mp4 video by stndpenguin - Photobucket
> 
> click the link ontop of the box


I'd be killing them.


----------



## 20acredave (Jun 2, 2009)

About 15 yrs ago my son came with me to sit in a platform I had in the back 10. We walked out well before sun up and settled in. Just as it was getting light (30 mins) he was already getting bored and asked if he could go back to the house. We were on the corner of an open field with the yard light in sight so I said OK. As he got to the treeline by the bridge he jumped a pheasant! As the rooster cackled off, my ten year old shouted "OH S**T"! Then, a moment of silence, Then "Sorry Dad". I almost fell out of the stand!


----------



## FullQuiver (May 2, 2006)

BigSteve said:


> Used to hunt this spot with my buddy and he was the one that got us on there, but out in the back of the field where the woods met the field on the corner was about 6-7 headstones from a small family that i'm assuming at one time owned the property were buried in. They looked very old. Well as you can imagine I got to hunt the spot that meant you had to walk right by these to get to.


Wouldn't have bothered me a bit. As a matter of fact I always feel the safest when I am in the woods, no matter where or what time it is. On the other hand don't bring me to any major city as I don't like it at all. I grew up in the woods. 

It's not the dead you have to worry about it's the ones that are alive.


----------



## Rives (Dec 9, 2008)

Had a good friend that would walk into the woods with the mantra "Man is the ultimate predator", when he was a kid. I think I would start running if I heard a Banjo!:lol:


----------



## StumpJumper (Nov 13, 2001)

I get the creeps at night much more then I do in the morning... Not sure why but when I can't see my pins anymore I'm heading out..

One time I got in my stand an hour early and it was pitch black on a cloudy morning, no moon or nothing. It was DARK and dead quiet. I got setteled into my ground blind, cradles my 30-30 and all of a sudden the woods around me in a 30 yd circle lit up like daylight. I could see all of the trees and leafs on the ground, branches etc.. For about 2 seconds it was light then it was back to pitch black. I thought someone had put a tree-stand over my blind and was shining me with a spotlight. The only thing was, there was no other cars out there and I was a mile back in the woods on a 2-track and 1/4 mile off of that.

I stood up and turned my light on and turned a circle to make sure whoever it was knew I was there, sat back down and about 5 minutes later it lit up again and then went dark...

That's the freakiest thing that's ever happened to me. Nobody else was out there. WHen it got daylight I looked for someone close by with a light and there was noone. It was so quiet and dry out there I would've heard someone walk in or out from 300 yds.. 

It was a long wait for daylight that morning.


----------



## Root stumbler (Oct 16, 2007)

StumpJumper said:


> I get the creeps at night much more then I do in the morning... Not sure why but when I can't see my pins anymore I'm heading out..
> 
> One time I got in my stand an hour early and it was pitch black on a cloudy morning, no moon or nothing. It was DARK and dead quiet. I got setteled into my ground blind, cradles my 30-30 and all of a sudden the woods around me in a 30 yd circle lit up like daylight. I could see all of the trees and leafs on the ground, branches etc.. For about 2 seconds it was light then it was back to pitch black. I thought someone had put a tree-stand over my blind and was shining me with a spotlight. The only thing was, there was no other cars out there and I was a mile back in the woods on a 2-track and 1/4 mile off of that.
> 
> ...


This story freaks me out! This would be WAY scarier than animals IMO.


----------



## kmonty (Aug 26, 2009)

StumpJumper said:


> I get the creeps at night much more then I do in the morning... Not sure why but when I can't see my pins anymore I'm heading out..
> 
> One time I got in my stand an hour early and it was pitch black on a cloudy morning, no moon or nothing. It was DARK and dead quiet. I got setteled into my ground blind, cradles my 30-30 and all of a sudden the woods around me in a 30 yd circle lit up like daylight. I could see all of the trees and leafs on the ground, branches etc.. For about 2 seconds it was light then it was back to pitch black. I thought someone had put a tree-stand over my blind and was shining me with a spotlight. The only thing was, there was no other cars out there and I was a mile back in the woods on a 2-track and 1/4 mile off of that.
> 
> ...


Escanaba In Da Moon Light ????


----------



## Capnhook (Feb 14, 2004)

Definite attempted alien abduction. :lol::lol:


----------



## jasonvanorder (Feb 23, 2009)

20acredave said:


> About 15 yrs ago my son came with me to sit in a platform I had in the back 10. We walked out well before sun up and settled in. Just as it was getting light (30 mins) he was already getting bored and asked if he could go back to the house. We were on the corner of an open field with the yard light in sight so I said OK. As he got to the treeline by the bridge he jumped a pheasant! As the rooster cackled off, my ten year old shouted "OH S**T"! Then, a moment of silence, Then "Sorry Dad". I almost fell out of the stand!


:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol: I could my kids doing the same thing!


----------



## Walleyealx (Feb 11, 2006)

they saw that tirty tirty tho and ran


----------



## 3pointpete (Apr 14, 2009)

I hate to admit it, but it is the boogey man that scares me. I have a 1/2 mile walk. Along the corn field, over the crick, through the brush (where I was shot before) out into a swamp then the last 200 yards through the thick stuff again. I do not know why but I am more afraid of vampires, boogey men and zombies than anything real. Still at 38 years old my mind wanders and gets the best of me. Every little sound I hear just adds to it. I have almost jogged before just to out run whatever is going to kill me. I get to my stand or truck and have a chuckle about it every time. How silly, some monster is going to jump out and kill me. But it happens every time. Not to say I haven't been scared by the usual pheasants, partridge, deer, tweedy birds, and bunny rabbits. I guess it keeps it exciting, and since I hunt 3 or 4 days a week October thru December I have lots of fun getting scared. Hopefully I am not the only one that lets a good imagination get the best of them.:SHOCKED: I am always loking over my shoulder. It is even worse when I go on the yearly U.P. trip where I have to walk thru different spots.


----------



## KalamazooKid (Jun 20, 2005)

Try walking past the spot where you found a dead body 18 months ago.:yikes: Doesn't get to me (much) any more but just sayin .....


----------



## StumpJumper (Nov 13, 2001)

Capnhook said:


> Definite attempted alien abduction. :lol::lol:


 Hope not.. I'm hoping for a more realistic explanation like REAL BRIGHT SWAMPGAS... 

I hunt there every year but I never go in an hour before light anymore. Not till the horizon starts to lighten do I go walking back there.


----------



## mgarrett88 (Jan 17, 2007)

two years ago it was opening morning of bow season. I never turn my light on when walking in at all but i have a cap light just incase i need it. When i got to the ladder stand i didnt even bother to look up just started to climb. when i was about half way up i herd a strange low growl and looked up and on my platform looking back was a HUGE ****! Needless to say i sat on the ground that morning till day light and i knew for sure it was a ****!

Love the stories!


----------



## langkg (Oct 26, 2004)

mgarrett88 said:


> two years ago it was opening morning of bow season. I never turn my light on when walking in at all but i have a cap light just incase i need it. When i got to the ladder stand i didnt even bother to look up just started to climb. when i was about half way up i herd a strange low growl and looked up and on my platform looking back was a HUGE ****! Needless to say i sat on the ground that morning till day light and i knew for sure it was a ****!
> 
> Love the stories!


That's a good one - had something happen real similar. I don't walk out with a light either as I'm on private property and could probably walk out blindfolded. One morning I get to my stand well before light to go bow hunting. This stand is in an enormous oak tree so big that I have a ladder prop'ed up against it to get up to the first branches. I was just about to get off the ladder and onto the first branch when a turkey exploded out of the branches above me. Startled the hell out of me and took me a few seconds to realize what happened. Luckily I had a firm grip on the rungs still! They certainly aren't the most graceful fliers especially when it's dark!


----------



## FASTRNU (Jul 2, 2002)

StumpJumper said:


> I get the creeps at night much more then I do in the morning... Not sure why but when I can't see my pins anymore I'm heading out..
> 
> One time I got in my stand an hour early and it was pitch black on a cloudy morning, no moon or nothing. It was DARK and dead quiet. I got setteled into my ground blind, cradles my 30-30 and all of a sudden the woods around me in a 30 yd circle lit up like daylight. I could see all of the trees and leafs on the ground, branches etc.. For about 2 seconds it was light then it was back to pitch black. I thought someone had put a tree-stand over my blind and was shining me with a spotlight. The only thing was, there was no other cars out there and I was a mile back in the woods on a 2-track and 1/4 mile off of that.
> 
> ...


Same thing happened to my son and I back in 2003. Driving in the truck on way to meet my bear guide and dogs, stopped at a stop sign in the middle of nowhere and the whole intersection lights up for maybe 2 seconds. I roll down the window thinking maybe a chopper or plane with a spotlight shined us. Nothing to be heard! This happened near Curtisville.


----------



## timberdoodle528 (Nov 25, 2003)

StumpJumper said:


> One time I got in my stand an hour early and it was pitch black on a cloudy morning, no moon or nothing. It was DARK and dead quiet. I got setteled into my ground blind, cradles my 30-30 and all of a sudden the woods around me in a 30 yd circle lit up like daylight. I could see all of the trees and leafs on the ground, branches etc.. For about 2 seconds it was light then it was back to pitch black. I thought someone had put a tree-stand over my blind and was shining me with a spotlight. The only thing was, there was no other cars out there and I was a mile back in the woods on a 2-track and 1/4 mile off of that.
> 
> I stood up and turned my light on and turned a circle to make sure whoever it was knew I was there, sat back down and about 5 minutes later it lit up again and then went dark...


Damnit, I don't know why I read these threads.... I need no help being afraid in the dark woods!! 

Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


----------



## jc502 (Oct 8, 2002)

Back in the days when bigfoot stories and sightings were common in Michigan (and I was younger and possessed a much more potent imagination), I would be waiting at my stand for my stepdad to pick me up, which was always a good 1/2 hour after complete darkness and get a little freaked out. The dead calm nights were the worst, you can hear every little sound (which many times sounded like a bigfoot trying to get the drop on me). Rifle season was always nicer, something about a gun to pacify the nerves...


----------



## The Jackel (Feb 17, 2008)

I never use a light when I walk to my stands. I few years back I was going out to my gun blind which is up on a 6 foot platform. I was in the shack and just about to close the door when all of the sudden something starts growling and clawing at the metal roof of my blind. I thought for sure whatever it was was inside the blind with me. I turned and leaped into the darkness and out of the blind crashing to the ground. I scrambled to my feet looking for a flashlight to make sure whatever it was was not after me. I slowly climbed back up the ladder and inspected the inside of the blind and it was empty. I never saw what it was but I'm guessing it was a **** on the top of my shack and when I got in he was ready to attack:lol:


----------



## Enigma (Jan 30, 2006)

I don't see how so many grown men are afraid of the dark.Well set home and let the real men do the hunting.The only thing that might get me alittle afraid is slipping and falling down and braking a leg or arm.Between my 338-378 weatherby mag and my 1911 colt with a 15 shot clip in it and my K-Bar god help the uninvited geust that step's through my shack door.


----------



## Chips (Sep 7, 2010)

Last year, morning hunt walking down fence row between two corn fields, jumped a buck and he took off into that corn, sounded like a tractor plowing over corn it was so loud. That will wake you up...



Probably 10 years ago hunting in ATL area in a swamp (real thick), my dad was about 100 yards away. Early morning, just before good shooting light I spotted this big cat like creature on the prowl with a long tail, by the time I pulled up my scope it was gone. It was headed towards my dad. He swears he saw the same thing. Cougar! Been on high alert everytime I hunt up there ever since.


----------



## dooman (Dec 18, 2009)

Not to get off subject, but was wondering what all you guys think of your She Safari clothing.:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## timbermutt (Oct 2, 2008)

I was walking out an hour before light and could make out a shape laying on the path as I got closer it turns out to be a dead deer, which was not there just the day before. So that kind of freaked me out. then just after I sit down a coyotte starts yipping about a 100 or so yards from in front of me, then another answers from behind me. That was the first time I heard them in this area now I'm really freaked out. Then from in front of me I heaar something moving though the brush and working it's way around to my right. I'm thinking it was a pack of blood thirsty yotes. And right then not more than 10 yards a deer blows right behind me!:yikes: I think I screamed for mommy...but nobody can prove that.


----------



## mattawanhunter (Oct 30, 2011)

Full Quiver Quote:

Wouldn't have bothered me a bit. As a matter of fact I always feel the safest when I am in the woods, no matter where or what time it is. On the other hand don't bring me to any major city as I don't like it at all. I grew up in the woods.

It's not the dead you have to worry about it's the ones that are alive.

I love this response as I hate big city's and will do anything to avoid them, we could get to camp 1.5 hrs sooner but no way we will drive through Chicago & toll's to go to the UP.

As far as spooky walks I am normally not bothered by much and avoid using a flashlight when ever possible BUT a few year back hunting outside of Iron River in the Ottawa Nat. Forest, November 16th hunting way back in as I was walking to my blind in the am pitch black heard crunching in the Snow, edge of a cedar swamp. The pack of wolves started walking toward me snarling and then they howled at me, looked like 4 or 5 of them. I stood there in the snow holding my rifle (and flashlight) as they moved on, for the 1st. time I wished I had a semi-auto instead of a bolt action rifle.


----------



## part-timer (Aug 6, 2008)

Never really get creeped out on the walks in or out. Had a flyby from a owl a few years back that made my heart skip a beat while just getting settled into the stand before daybreak. And the one trip out to the stand I kept hearing a small noise so I shined my green light never saw anything shut it off her it again. Took acouple more steps and shined it and had a skunk lookin up at me. Couple more steps and I woulda stepped on him.


----------



## Michigan-Bucks (Oct 21, 2011)

Two years ago I was doing the afternoon hunt and ended up shooting a nice doe so I waited till my buddy got done hunting then me and him went and gutted the doe, so after we started dragging the deer out of the woods we kept hearing something following us, kinda just thought we we're hearing stuff but eventually it kept getting closer and closer till I stated shinning the light behind us and all of a sudden you see 3 eyes about 20 yards behind us as they came closer we seen that they we're yotes, so kept dragging till we got out of the woods and they just disappeared. Talk about nerve recking!!! 


Last year I walked out hour before day light and just went and sat on a stump, so I'm waiting till day break and I just keep hearing stuff all around me but I can't see anything it's pitch black out soo eventually the sun starts coming up and I waiting an hour and starting walking well I walked 10 feet from we're I sat and I had 2 yote track circling all around me, that made me think twice to just going out blind and just sitting somewhere I know nothing about!



Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## TimBuckTwo (Jan 3, 2009)

My first opening morning I had a 3/4 mile walk down a two track. I was amped to be hunting and never thought I would run into a deer before sunrise. I walked into a young aspen growth and heard something to my right. As I panned right with my green headlamp about 6 sets of neon green eyes were just staring at me all within 20 feet. A deer starting snort wheezing about 10 feet from me and began to thrash a small tree, he/she circled upwind and downwind of me snort wheezing the whole time. My heart rate has never been higher. After about 2-3 minutes (seemed like an hour) they took off. I just sat down and didn't move until the sun came up. When the sun finally rose I was glistening with frost as I had completely sweat through my under layers and coat and the sweat froze on the outside of my jacket. I was hooked from that point on!


----------



## kroppe (May 7, 2000)

Back by popular demand...


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

Bump for the October Holidays.


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

I was never a-scared of the dark as a kid.
Just scared of what could be in it.
Used to carry a short handled axe/hawk in my belt hunting figuring if something grabbed me I'd get one good whack in.
Now it's more a concern of just making it to a stand and back. l.o.l..
When I could walk, long hikes to stands were common and one pre dawn I had a three section climbing stick in my right hand and a small flashlight balanced on the bundle of sections in the web of my hand giving just enough light in case some one was out before me and could see it was a human moving by.
The left hand held the bow and about halfway to my tree I had slipped into auto pilot and was nearly dozing when something warm grabbed my right hand!
When I landed back into my boots a startled look down at my hand showed a strange reddish pink glow.
No lightning reflex flailing with the steel blade followed, or even dropping what I was carrying. I'd been had.

The flying squirrel jumped off into a pine next to me.
I continued on ; very much awake....


----------



## 2508speed (Jan 6, 2011)

I aint skerd of nothin'!


----------



## walleyenut3214 (Feb 27, 2012)

I usually don't get spooked walking to or from my stands even tho I hunt alone alot..but one morning an hour before daybreak I was by myself had a climbing stand on my back bow in hand headed to a tree on the back of the property. It was one of those erie foggy mornings where you still cannot see with the flashlight but once I approached the tree I was to climb I heard what sounded like a tazmainin..Devil and a small animal squeaking as the growling animal was killing it....I'm not gonna lie...scared the heck outta me!!! Not sure what it was but I didn't stick around to find out!! I moved over 50 yards and climbed a different tree lmao...the other time was when I arrowed a big doe and was out in the middle of the woods by myself tracking the deer and had several coyotes howling at me from what sounded like 30 yards away...they must of smelled the blood and wanted the deer....they didn't act afraid at all...more like they were mad I was there to get the deer...I pretty much knew I wasn't in danger but when you have a small light and can't see them and only have a bow I would of been screwed if they decided to fight for the deer lol


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

Walking face first through spider web in dark still freaks me out. Lol


----------



## pickle252 (Dec 24, 2013)

I am willing to bet, had my Uncle Jim never taken me snipe hunting when I was a kid, I wouldn't get such an uneasy feeling in the woods. Or when my dad dressed up as Jason Vorhees from Friday the 13th and scared me in the dark woods while camping when I was about 10. Now I always get a really uneasy feeling. I maybe get 200 feet and have to stop to listen because I am sure something is stalking me. It takes me forever to get out of the woods, always has been. My dad is buying property this year, so guess who gets their paybacks after 25 years. Hahahaha. I can't wait. Just have to make sure it's bow season when I execute


----------



## Groundsize (Aug 29, 2006)

William H Bonney said:


> I had a doe blow right in my face one opening morning, it was really dark for some reason ( I don't use a light)... When I say,, "right in my face",, I mean there was deer spit on my FACE!! Took me about 30 minutes and 5 Winston Light's before I could walk the 10 more yards to my stand......:yikes:
> 
> That's the closest I've ever been to my "heart stopping"..


LMFAO,
Now that's the best and worst heart pounding experience to go through I can bet


----------



## DGHUNT (Sep 30, 2015)

3 years ago on October 1st evening hunt, I got down from my tree stand on state land and was walking to my truck through some pretty thick pines without my headlamp on. As I neared my truck I flicked my light on to see how much farther I had to go and I was about 50 yards from the truck. Seconds after, I turned my lamp back off and there's a whisper over my shoulder "You see anything tonight?" I jumped outa my boots, my bow fell outa my hand, and swung around flicked my lamp on and a man stepped out from behind the pine tree. It was a dnr officer. I was shaking like a leaf as he introduced himself. He stated he was there checking on a report of a possible methamphetamine lab. He questioned me about any unusual sightings in the area and I could not answer his questions I was shaking so bad and he got a chuckle out of it. Those guys are good.


----------



## sniper (Sep 2, 2005)

Walked into a pre dawn morning fog once that was so bad you couldn't see your hand in front of your face..Got lost on a farm I hunted a100 times..The only thing that saved me is that I ran into a half deflated birthday balloon that I had seen the week before which gave me some direction to where I was at. A normal 15 minute walk to my stand took me 90...Lol..Still wasn't light enough to shoot..


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Dragged my dads buck to the main trail and he went back to the cabin to get the truck. My younger brother and I stayed with the deer. A pack of coyotes were whimpering and pacing all around us, what sounded like less than10 yds away. We weren't really scared (speaking for myself as I actually wanted to see them) but it made for an uneasy feeling.

Not really scared of the dark woods but certain noises definitely me freeze and listen more closely. If we were tracking at night and were short a flashlight or lantern I would sometimes have to sit in the dark at last blood. Sometimes the owls were a bit creepy because they liked to check out anything that moved.

Creepiest thing I can remember is the death groan of my first black bear.


----------



## bucksnort73 (Aug 29, 2006)

Last year during bow season I set up behind a dead fall with my crossbow. Right at dark I stood up and hear a voice behind me about 20 yards. I about jumped out of my boots! Turns out the guy was in a tree behind me the whole time and never made a sound. He even saw me walk in. I asked him why he didn't say something when I walked in. Guess he figured we couldn't really shoot in each others direction anyway. Now, I always check the trees walking in!


----------



## fishinfanatic19 (Jun 4, 2014)

These stories are great!!!

I went to ohio to turkey hunt with my dad, brother, friend, friends dad and friends dads friends. We always joke about big foot when we are together and one morning me and my dad were walking along a two track and all of a sudden my friends dads friend was with my brother and let out a huge bigfoot howl. Well needless to say me and my dad both jumped out of our boots and had a good laugh about it soon after.

And another time although not hunting I was fishing an evening earlier this year and was walking along a rocky shore looking down watching my step. I was walking along and all of a sudden a swan was at point blank and hissing like mad. I let out a nice "holy sh**" and ran up the hill scared out of my mind!!


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

This isn't deer hunting or even dark, but myself and 2 buddies were hanging out at camp in the summer... bright and early one of the guys got up early to go catch some creek chubs for pike bait at a nearby lake... 

My other buddy and I were still sleeping when we woke up to the sound of a door flying open and slam. The guy that had been fishing was all out of breath from sprinting about 1/4 mile, up hill almost the whole way. I said "whats going on, are you OK?" And he says something like "the bear chased me!! I just almost died, she chased me!" It was similar to that scene in "the great outdoors"

After several minutes of laughing our butts off... he told us what happened.

Well story was... he was fishing, minding his own business when the weeds across the creek started rustling a bit. He thought it was a fawn, so he kept quiet. After a short time, a bear cub stood up and was looking at him. He said it was pretty cool and didn't think much of it for a second until the mother stood up on her hind legs and spotted him 15 yds away! He said he put his arms up in the air with fishing rod in one hand trying to look as big and scary as possible but it didn't work... she huffed and took a couple bounds toward him! He claims he nearly crapped his pants and took off on a sprint, not knowing if she was still following.

Won't ever forget that door flying open and the look of terror on his face when I opened my eyes.


----------



## Sasquatch Lives (May 23, 2011)

Not really scary at the time but years ago found out that I had been hunting very near where the body of a guy who had been killed by alleged mobsters was found. I was in my early 20's at the time and remembered actually smelling something dead in the area but didn't know what it was. Evidently the guy had taken a shot to both knees before one in the head. He had been dumped in the woods very near one of my stands............Another time a guy wanted for a murder was last seen running into the private property I was hunting. Hunted anyway but was definitely on alert the whole time. Still saw a lot of deer but no murderer. The next year however we found his sleeping bag and some trash and pots and pans from his hideout in the woods not far from where we were hunting. He hid out in the woods for a couple of days before they caught him.


----------

